# Gemeinsame Klassen des JRE und Android..?



## sirbender (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

fuer Appengine (https://developers.google.com/appengine/docs/java/jrewhitelist) und GWT (https://developers.google.com/web-toolkit/doc/latest/RefJreEmulation) gibt es eine Liste von Klassen aus dem JRE, die man verwenden kann.

Gibt es so eine Liste auch fuer Android? Das waere zum Beispiel wichtig wenn man eine Library schreiben will, die sowohl unter der JRE als auch unter Android laeuft.

Danke,
sb


----------



## fastjack (5. Jun 2012)

Soweit ich weis nutzt Android ein Subset der Apache Harmony Klassen.


----------



## schlingel (5. Jun 2012)

Stimmt, aber für jede Android-Version wiederum eine andere Version. (Teils Beta, teils Nightly Builds, etc. zum Haare ausraufen!)

Zum anderen unterscheiden sich aber auch normale Klassen wie z.B. die URLConnection von Version zu Version (Sprung von 2.2 auf 2.3 z.b! Siehe auch Thread hier im Bereich von mir).

Generell lässt sich da leider gar nichts sagen.


----------



## fastjack (6. Jun 2012)

und zur Not einfach hier schaun:

Package Index | Android Developers


----------

